# Talkin Fowl!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A member of the fishing forum I belong to asked if I could make a sign for him. He is building a stand to display duck calls.

What he originally asked for was for me to cut out the letters. I explained that would require a scroll saw and I didn't have one. He admitted he had tried and failed miserably. After showing him an example of two of my projects, he agreed that engraving would be OK. 

He provided the board and the text he wanted. The board was 3x18x5/8 inches. Yeah, an old fence picket.

I created the design in VCarvePro by tracing the text. That was easy. No node editing required. I used a 90 deg v bit and a 1/8th inch end mill to clear out the waste. Total machine time was about 20 minutes.

When he asked "how much?" I said "no charge". He was really happy with the end result, and the price was right! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice outcome with the old board


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Another winner!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Mike! That's a good recycling project.

David


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're getting too good at this, Mike! Folks are going to want you to do stuff...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a nice sign Mike.Hope the guy bought you a beer!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks darn good. Just curious, did you joint and plane the board flat first, or was it good enough? I like the aged look a lot.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

bravo, thanks for sharing


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice display sign for his duck calls. Turned out great.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Looks darn good. Just curious, did you joint and plane the board flat first, or was it good enough? I like the aged look a lot.


No, it was good enough. Only three inches wide so no problem.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The simpler things are sometimes the best.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> What he originally asked for was for me to cut out the letters. I explained that would require a scroll saw and I didn't have one. He admitted he had tried and failed miserably. After showing him an example of two of my projects, he agreed that engraving would be OK.
> 
> When he asked "how much?" I said "no charge". He was really happy with the end result, and the price was right! :grin::grin::grin:


Took two tries to get this post. Stupid computer popped me up to the post just before this one, just as I pushed enter.

Couldn't you have fastened a backer piece on that wood before you started routing? Then just cut just thru the piece? Seems to me that would be doable, without any need for a scrosssaw. Or, am I missing something?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Took two tries to get this post. Stupid computer popped me up to the post just before this one, just as I pushed enter.
> 
> Couldn't you have fastened a backer piece on that wood before you started routing? Then just cut just thru the piece? Seems to me that would be doable, without any need for a scrosssaw. Or, am I missing something?


No way to get the sharp inside corners. And the board was thicker than the cut length of a 1/8th end mill so it would have to be a 1/4 inch EM which would create rounded inside corners. Not good.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good, Mike. I was surprised to hear how quick it went.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> No way to get the sharp inside corners. And the board was thicker than the cut length of a 1/8th end mill so it would have to be a 1/4 inch EM which would create rounded inside corners. Not good.


That is where I would be thinking of a small file, or sandpaper on a square stick. The ideal solution, of course, would be a very tiny fairy, with a very tiny chainsaw, but they don't sell those anymore.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I like the repurposing of the fence pickets. I should have gotten a bunch after the hurricane ripped through here last September and could have made signs of reminders.


----------

